# Use REW to test fabric for acoustic treatments



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pardon the amateur question!!

I have some fabric that I hope to use as drapes and to cover my acoustic treatments (bass traps and broadband absorption traps). I was hoping I could use REW to take some readings with and without the fabric covers on my treatments to see whether the fabric is hampering absorption (I exepct, if there is a problem, it would be with mid and high frequencies).

So, I was thinking i could take some one REW measurement with the fabric covers on my treatments and one measurement with the fabric covers removed and look for any major differences? I am assuming I would use a measurement reading something like 0Hz start frequency and 20,000Hz end frequency?

Does my plan sound reasonable? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I would use a measurement reading something like 0Hz start frequency and 20,000Hz end frequency?


While a RadioShack meter is not accurate above about 3KHz, there's no reason you can't use it to 20KHz when doing _relative_ comparisons as long as you realize it isn't accurate in the absolute....

brucek


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

3KHz = 30,000Hz, correct?

When I try to set my end frequency to 30,000Hz on the measure screen, it automatically changes to 20,000Hz when I tab to the next setting. Something that I am doing wrong?

Does the rest of my plan make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

k=1000. 3kHz=3,000Hz.


----------



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

tenzip said:


> k=1000. 3kHz=3,000Hz.


:doh: I really did know that. :innocent:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Vapor lock of the brain. It happens.


----------

